
25 Of The Most Influential PCs Ever Made - zeedotme
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/features/dawn_personal_computer_altair_ibm_pc?page=0%2C0
======
stuff4ben
They left out some very influential computers, such as the Commodore Amiga and
the Apple IIgs.

